# Godzilla XMas Ornament @ Carlton Cards



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yesterday I picked up the Godzilla Christmas ornament at Carlton Cards. Its nice!

If the sculptor of the ornament is not a fan of Aurora kits, then he ought to be. The ornament features Godzilla on a diorama base a la Aurora, rampaging through a city and reducing buildings to rubble. When you press one of the buildings, Godzilla roars, his fins glow and the radioactive beam lights up in sequence.

Its about half-way down on this page:

http://www.chibigojitoys.com/pages/catnew.html

and here:

http://www.carltoncards.com/shop/product_details.cfm?dept_id=20703&prod_id=882627&search=godzilla

Quite nice! I got the second last one!

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is quite good! But I did not see one of Raymond Burr!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Nice sculpt but is it festive? A little Santa hat would have made the figure more Christmassy.

What ever happened to silver balls and popcorn garland.

Jim


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, nothing says Christmas like a giant rampaging radioactive lizard destroying a city!

That being said, it does look cool.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Arronax - I'm sure that a man of your talents could kit-bash a most festive hat for the little bugger!

Chris - I think my Godzilla will become a permanent part of my home office. And am I crazy but the colors used on the Carlton piece remind me of the box art for Polar Lights' 16 inch Godzilla kit. Did you do that box art?

I was really impressed at how much this looks like a small Aurora model. Way cool!

Huzz


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Oooooh, sweet. Gotta get one.
AT


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I love Christmas ornaments. My collection is Star Trek and G.I. Joe. But, I think it has to stop there. If I placed the mighty green lizard on the branches of our tree. My woman will look at me... pause and a raging Blue Flame will come from her mouth and burn me to a crisp.

Sadly, I will not pick this one up for the tree. But my work bench! Muhahaha It's fire resistant!!

Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wifezilla!! 

LOL! I have one of those too!!

ROFLMAO!

Huzz


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

It's about time that someone did something to commemorate my mother in law!!!....lol


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I mentioned this last week in my 16" Godzilla lighted effects thread.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ah!

Mitch, I searched for that thread but I couldn't find it. Anyway, I thought it might be a good idea to start a new thread to draw specific attention to the Carlton piece which I thought would be of interest to other Aurora monster model fans like me.

I wouldn't want someone to miss out on getting one of these like I almost did. In fact, as I was about to leave the mall yesterday I remembered the comments that I had seen somewhere on this board and turned around to head to Carlton Cards. So - I thank you for mentioning it on your thread.

Otherwise, I may not have seen this little gem at all!!

Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I thought it would be a cool idea if Cultman would do clear resin parts on the fins of the 16" Godzilla with clear flames and explosions like the ornament.
With lights and sounds it would be awesome on that kit! 
I have my ornament on my dresser! I'm not waiting til Christmas!!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Yeah thanks Mitch for the heads up.My sis in law picked one up for me in Virgina will she was at a mall.Another new Christmas ornament for the tree.What with the Star Trek ships,3 Stooges,Star Wars,John Wayne and Lost in Space ornaments on the tree,this ain't your ordinary Christmas tree at Christmas. And I love it!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man , i could go broke just lookin' at that page . cool ornament . 
hb


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I just picked up two of these.

I bought the "last" one and the girl said there was a 50% off deal if you bought a second ornament. I told here I only wanted the Godzilla. She said, "You can buy another Godzilla". I told her I got the last one but she said they could sell me the display one. So I bought the display one as well but I made them spend 20 minutes looking for the proper box!

The sequencing lights (that Huzz mentioned in the first post) are EXTREMELY well done.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Darn!! I could have done that and bought two, but NOOOOOO I had to Buy the Strawberry Short
cake ornament for my wife!!! :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Good idea Brent! 

I went back last night and showed the lady in the store the slip for the first Godzilla and she gave me the other one for half price!
Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

And here is a heads up for using it as a desk ornament:

That little brass eyelet on the top of his head unscrews and can be removed without damaging anything.

Since he is obviously more practical sitting on a surface as opposed to hanging from a tree, I wanted to remove the eyelet. I was all ready to get out my Dremel with a diamond cutting wheel when I decided to try the simple method first. So I just grabbed the eyelet and started to unscrew it. Came out clean as a whistle (what does that mean?) and preserves any collector value because it can replaced anytime.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey - great tip Brent! I'll do that!

Huzz


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

My wife picked one up for me yesterday and it's one of the coolest "Christmas" ornaments I've seen. I like the new trend in ornaments, where they're powered by batteries instead of the light strands. Makes for better display properties. Hallmark has done that this year with the Darth Vader figure and Anakin's fighter. By the way, Anakin's fighter hangs nicely from the same hook as my Hallmark (I think it's them) NX-01 done in Pewter with a talking base.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

James - if it hasn't already been said, allow me to welcome you to the board!

Huzz


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, Dave. I usually just get what information I need from the site without saying much. But Godzilla is just too cool for me not to say anything!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah It's one of my favorite ornaments (and a permanent decoration on my
dresser!)


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just picked my Godzilla ornaments up at lunch! I did the same thing as Brent. Bought one in the box and got the other on display (1/2 price) as well before they were "Sold Out"! I did get the box for the display one but the inerts (plastic sleeves)aren't in the box. I'll display that one on my workbench!

What a cool ornament complete with lights and sound!


MMM


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Ok.My sis in law sent my wife a box today.In it were little things she has picked up for us.Out of the box comes my Godzilla ornament.I love it,the sounds,lights,all of it.But my wife says how about this one.She hands me a John Wayne ornament that I knew nothing about.Same Carlton Cards ornament as Big G.The Duke is dressed from Rio Bravo and also says 5 quotes from The Man who shot Liberty Valence.Big John Wayne fan.So now I got Godzilla and The Duke guarding my Christmas presents this year.I feel safe.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Does it say, "Pompy, hand me that rifle." ?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Nooooo.

Godzilla just goes "Grrrrrrroooooooooowwwwllllllllllllllllllll!!!

I mean how silly! Can you just picture Godzilla trying to fire a tiny rifle with those great big fingers? He'd probably shoot himself in the foot!

Huzz 
who knows very well you meant John Wayne but is feebly trying to get a laugh anyway!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

A Taylor said:


> Does it say, "Pompy, hand me that rifle." ?


 LOL .Naw AT he says "Hold on there Pilgrim,Well looks like we got a ladies man here,Ya look mighty pretty when your mad,cool off there pilgrim" and something about law books (took it to work and I can't remember the exact saying).


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

The big green lizard was out of stock in one of our malls. But, I have one held at the other store.

Growl!
lol
Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Rob - if you don't get one in town, since I've got two - you're welcome to the second one of everyone else is sold out!

Non-eBay prices too!! LOL!
Huzz


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Ty Huzz!

I was suppose to get one today but my hot water tank broke night. I spent the better of Saturday getting a plumber. I might take up on the offer!

Just as our plumber was leaving he switched on the circuit for the hot water tank. When he did he hit my old refit, which I made 10 years ago. I keep it hanging over my work bench. Man, I almost had a youngster!! When it stopped swinging it was supported by only one thread. If it fell, well that model would have been big trouble. The kicker is that under it was the new refit.

disaster averterd the shields were up.

Rob


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Oy!

Hot water tanks are a pain! Mine died back in May and I had to call in a plumber to replace it. What a drag.

Shoot me a PM if you want the Godzilla!

Huzz


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Got a couple of Godzillas Saturday. Very cool, thanks for the heads up, guys.
AT


----------

